# Coranto No. 30 (Alfonso Ferrabosco)



## minguitar (Apr 23, 2020)

Coranto No. 30

Composer: Alfonso Ferrabosco (ca 1575 – 1628) 

Alfonso Ferrabosco the younger (c. 1575 – March 1628) was an English composer and viol player of Italian descent. He straddles the line between the Renaissance and Baroque eras. Courante, (French: “running”) also spelled courant, Italian corrente, court dance for couples, prominent in the late 16th century and fashionable in aristocratic European ballrooms, especially in France and England, for the next 200 years.

The guitar arrangement by Robert Callaghan is selected as one of RCM (The Royal Conservatory of Music) grade 7 Renaissance Repertoire. 

Note for RCM Grade 7 Examinations, Coranto No. 30 and Prelude No. 65 (my another video - Prelude No. 65 (Alfonso Ferrabosco)) are to be played as one selection.


----------

